
Show HN: Slide Decks from Linux Kernel Tel Aviv Talks - kerneltlv
http://www.slideshare.net/kerneltlv/presentations
======
kerneltlv
Hi HN!

We're a Linux Kernel meetup group based in Tel Aviv, Israel. A new community
(a few months old), our aim is to give people the opportunity to discuss their
Linux work, listen to talks, recruit, get hired and generally feel like a part
of a community that we felt was missing in the Israeli tech landscape.

Please check out our small SlideShare page. We hope the materials our speakers
have produced will find wider appeal.

